# [Slovakia] Realitný trh



## michael89

To dá logiku - pokiaľ študujem, nemám šancu bývať sám, keďže 8 pracovnýh hodín trávim v škole, alebo prípravou do školy.
Človek doštuduje okolo 25ky, a potom prichádza pomaly čas sa osamostatniť. Ale to zas ide ruka v ruke s tým, že človek, ktorý má vysokú školu a musí mať 10 hodín denne za 600€ mesačne, nemá šancu založiť si rodinu, mať deti a bývať dôstojne. Teda má, ale po roku, dvoch sa tá rodina rozsýpa, lebo všetci len pracujú aby mali z čoho žiť.

Proste to, že štatistika povedala A, teraz treba dodať to B - s tým, že bývame dlho u rodičov súvisí aj to, že je ťažké si nájsť prácu a osamostatniť sa.


----------



## [SK]peter

u nás je to 60% ako to je u ostatných krajín, našiel niekto kompletný rebríček?


----------



## [SK]peter

_In 2008, the highest shares of young adults aged 18 to 24 living with their parents were recorded for both women and men in Slovenia and Malta (both 93% for women and 97% for men) and Slovakia (90% and 96%), and the lowest shares in Denmark (27% and 40%), Finland (32% and 53%) and Sweden (37% and 47%). _

Severania majú nejakú úchylku vyhadzovať svoje deti z domu hneď po osemnástke


----------



## R1S0

no generacia 18-34 je zvacsa uz generacia,ktora necerpala benefity minuleho rezimu.....("kazdy" "pracoval" a "kazdy" dostal "hned" byt)

a v dnesnej dobe osamostatnit sa z 300-500e znamena jedinu moznost-drahy podnajom bytu (ktory postavili v minulom rezime) a zivorenie zo dna na den...


----------



## Qwert

[SK]peter said:


> _In 2008, the highest shares of young adults aged 18 to 24 living with their parents were recorded for both women and men in Slovenia and Malta (both 93% for women and 97% for men) and Slovakia (90% and 96%), and the lowest shares in Denmark (27% and 40%), Finland (32% and 53%) and Sweden (37% and 47%). _
> 
> Severania majú nejakú úchylku vyhadzovať svoje deti z domu hneď po osemnástke


Skôr asi majú rodičia dosť peňazí, aby zabezpečili byt pre deti, respektíve deti nemajú problém platiť si nájom.


----------



## Sukino

Qwert said:


> Skôr asi majú rodičia dosť peňazí, aby zabezpečili byt pre deti, respektíve deti nemajú problém platiť si nájom.


Maju dobre vyvinuty rental market.
V BA su o 25-30% nizsie najmy ako v Dubline, ale 3-krat mensie platy.


----------



## michael89

To v BA, ale čo v ostatných častiach Slovenska, kde človek s vyhliadkou platu 500€ mesačne nemá absolutne šancu osamostatniť sa v 20 rokoch.


----------



## potkanX

nema sancu, pokial silou mocou chce mat standart, na aky bol zvyknuty od rodicov. inak to samozrejme ide. len naco by to robili, zeano.


----------



## marish

^^ mamahotel len tak nenahradis. :lol:
ono je aj dost rozdiel, ci ten clovek za vyskou cestuje alebo ju ma v rodnom meste. ti cezpolni totiz maju moznost dostat intrak, co uz by sa dalo nazvat ako byvanie mimo domova, i ked samozrejme s vlastnym byvanim sa to porovnavat neda. lenze to nie je ani podnajom, kde sa v malom byte tlacia 4-5 studenti a na vlastny byt s platenim najmu, energii a komplet potravin bezny student zo svojho vacsinou nema.


----------



## [SK]peter

v celej europe je obrovska nezamestnanosť mladych. ak je 40% nezamestnaných dalšia tretina na vyške to znamená, že im kupujú byty rodičia aby sa ich zbavili, bodka


----------



## [SK]peter

*Bývanie je historicky najdostupnejšie*

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/vub-byvanie-je-najdostupnejsie.html


----------



## [SK]peter

*Ceny nehnuteľností budú klesať*
Do konca roka by developeri mohli upraviť ceny novostavieb postavených v krízových rokoch 2007 až 2008. Prognózy, ktoré tvrdia, že ceny poklesnú, môžu podľa analytikov umelo spomaliť realitný trh.


Čítajte viac: http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6282106/ceny-nehnutelnosti-budu-klesat.html#ixzz1nxf9ZjvF


----------



## [SK]peter

*Na jednoizbový byt pracujeme v priemere 54 mesiacov*

Podľa analýzy ČSOB sa dostupnosť bývania zlepšila.

BRATISLAVA. Priemerne zarábajúci Slovák pracuje na 1-izbový byt 54 mesiacov. Podľa informácií Československej obchodnej banky je to v porovnaní s realitným boomom z roku 2008 o 2,5 roka kratšia doba.










Čítajte viac: http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6289649/n...eme-v-priemere-54-mesiacov.html#ixzz1oSbPeOKJ


----------



## zaq-

http://hnonline.sk/c1-54949610-platy-zlomili-cierny-rekord



> *Naše platy zlomili čierny rekord​*
> 
> *Ekonomická analýza. Reálne mzdy Slovákov klesli, no ekonomika má lepšie vyhliadky.*
> 
> Životná úroveň Slovákov sa vlani znížila. Dokonca reálne mzdy klesli prvýkrát za deväť rokov, a to o 1,5 percenta. „Mzdy rástli primeraným tempom, ako rástol hrubý domáci produkt. Pokles reálnych miezd však spôsobila rekordne vysoká inflácia,“ vysvetlil pre HN ekonóm Slovenskej akadémie vied Vladimír Baláž.
> 
> Lepšie časy nás nečakajú ani v tomto roku. „Vzhľadom na sedemročný rekord nezamestnanosti, ako aj na firmy, ktoré nebudú mať priestor na zvyšovanie miezd, nebudú na lepšie platy tlačiť ani ľudia. Ich prioritou bude skôr udržanie si práce,“ skonštatoval hlavný analytik Volksbank Slovensko Vladimír Vaňo.
> Naopak, optimizmus vzbudzuje vývoj samotnej ekonomiky. Tá by mala fungovať lepšie ako vlani, pod čo sa v závere roka 2011 podpísal najmä rastúci vývoz našich automobiliek. V súvislosti s tým už napríklad Tatra banka počíta s miernym rastom, zatiaľ čo donedávna očakávala prepad. Podobne to vidí aj rezort financií Ivana Mikloša – aj preto už nepovažuje za nevyhnutné škrty v štátnej správe, ktoré navrhoval.


Nic nove.
To bude zas reci a grafov, od slovenskych ekonomov a analytikov, oslavujucich tatranskeho tigra.
Kym vsak grafy vyroby automobilek na Slovensku stupaju a s nimi aj HDP, vsetky ostatne ekonomicke ukazovatele stale klesaju. hno:


----------



## reaver

Perla Ružinova láka na zľavu
*Kuchyňa alebo mínus 15 percent platí len pre 4-izbové byty*

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/perla-ruzinova-laka-na-zlavu.html

Od polovice marca do konca apríla si preto potenciálny záujemca o štvorizbový byt môže odrátať 15 percent z ceny. Alternatívou je nechať si od developera zaplatiť kuchyňu so spotrebičmi, výber je na klientovi. Akú sumu je ochotný preplatiť nespresnil.


----------



## didinko

reaver said:


> Perla Ružinova láka na zľavu
> *Kuchyňa alebo mínus 15 percent platí len pre 4-izbové byty*
> 
> http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/perla-ruzinova-laka-na-zlavu.html
> 
> Od polovice marca do konca apríla si preto potenciálny záujemca o štvorizbový byt môže odrátať 15 percent z ceny. Alternatívou je nechať si od developera zaplatiť kuchyňu so spotrebičmi, výber je na klientovi. Akú sumu je ochotný preplatiť nespresnil.


To koľko stojí tá kuchyňa, keď to má byť ekvivalent 15% ceny? :nuts:


----------



## reaver

didinko said:


> To koľko stojí tá kuchyňa, keď to má byť ekvivalent 15% ceny? :nuts:


mozno sa uz vzdali nadeje ze to predaju ako byt , a teraz dufaju ze niekto na streche perly ruzinova zalozi restauraciu. :nuts:


----------



## reaver

*Pri Horskom parku vyrastú dve bytovky*

Pri Horskom parku vyrastú dve bytovky

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/pri-horskom-parku-vyrastu-dve-bytovky.html

...

2 400 až po vyše 2 600 eur za štvorec vrátane DPH

...

Napríklad jednoizbový byt na druhom podlaží s plochou 42 m2 a vyše trojmetrovým balkónom stojí podľa oficiálnej webstránky projektu 115,3-tisíca eur s daňou. Štvorizbový byt na najvyššom podlaží s takmer 87 m2 a takmer 9,5-metrovým balkónom vychádza na vyše 230-tisíc.

Parkovanie pre nových majiteľov bude vyriešené 22 miestami v každej budove v podzemí a dvanástkou státí pred domami. Záujemca si môže vybrať garážové miesta za 13-tisíc eur s DPH. Vonkajšie parkovanie bude stáť 10 500 eur aj s daňou.


----------



## Qwert

*Štát chce, aby nájomné byty stavali aj developeri*



> Riešením by mohol byť nový zákon o štátnom fonde rozvoja bývania (ŠFRB), ktorý už v predošlom parlamente prešiel pripomienkovým konaním. Ten by sprístupnil úvery so zvýhodnenými podmienkami z fondu tiež právnickým osobám.


----------



## [SK]peter

o kolľko by bol nájom lacnejší? napr oproti hypotekarnej splatke 300€ by som platil koľko mesačný nájom?

po rokoch by sa dal odkúpiť?


----------



## Qwert

To su presne tie detaily, na ktorých to celé stojí a padá, ale pochybujem, ze to majú tak daleko premyslené. Skôr len chcú dat dotácie spriazneným firmám. Ale ktovie, mozno z toho nakoniec nieco bude.


----------



## pt82

hm no možno by mohol sám štát na štátnych pozemkoch postaviť vlastne štátne domy ktoré by potom mohol prenajímať sám štát verejnosti na základe povedzme trhových cien mínus 30 percent. :cheers:

teoreticky by sa dalo, dajme tomu to nejako premyslieť s návratnosťou niekoľko desiatok rokov, hm ale prakticky asi na to nie sú peniaze :lol:


----------



## Qwert

pt82 said:


> hm no možno by mohol sám štát na štátnych pozemkoch postaviť vlastne štátne domy ktoré by potom mohol prenajímať sám štát verejnosti na základe povedzme trhových cien mínus 30 percent. :cheers:
> 
> teoreticky by sa dalo, dajme tomu to nejako premyslieť s návratnosťou niekoľko desiatok rokov, hm ale prakticky asi na to nie sú peniaze :lol:


Vymyslieť sa dá veľa vecí. Štát (obec) by napríklad mohol poskytnúť pozemky a stavať by mohli za regulovaných podmienok súkromní developeri, ktorí by dostali napríklad zvýhodnený úver, nejaké garancie. Nájom by nebol trhový, ale zohľadňoval by len reálne náklady pri nejakej rozumnej dobe návratnosti a rozumnej miere zisku. Resp. nemusel by to byť nevyhnutne len nájom, ale aj splácanie samotného bytu. Dalo by sa to riešiť aj na spôsob PPP projektov.


----------



## Strummer

Qwert said:


> Vymyslieť sa dá veľa vecí. Štát (obec) by napríklad mohol poskytnúť pozemky a stavať by mohli za regulovaných podmienok súkromní developeri, ktorí by dostali napríklad zvýhodnený úver, nejaké garancie. Nájom by nebol trhový, ale zohľadňoval by len reálne náklady pri nejakej rozumnej dobe návratnosti a rozumnej miere zisku. Resp. nemusel by to byť nevyhnutne len nájom, ale aj splácanie samotného bytu. Dalo by sa to riešiť aj na spôsob PPP projektov.


Gratulujem Qwert, prave si vynasiel novy sposob zabezpecenia byvania  Rozmyslam len ako ten prevratny vynalez nazvat, napada mi napriklad *stavebne bytove druzstvo*, tak uvidime ci sa toto oznacenie ujme :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Qwert

Predstav si, že som už o bytovom družstve počul.  Len aspoň pokiaľ viem, na Slovensku v súčasnosti fungujú skôr vo vzťahu k už existujúcim nehnuteľnostiam. Stavebné veľmi nefungujú, opravte ma, ak sa mýlim. Preto by v tomto smere bol asi potrebný zásah štátu v spolupráci s obcami.


----------



## Strummer

ved ja som to myslel ironicky... ze sa tu diskutuje v zmysle "bolo by treba nieco vymysliet" a pritom najlepsie riesenie uz davno vymyslene je, staci ho zrealizovat.


----------



## [SK]peter

kto tomu verí nech to presadí v realnom živote, nie pisanim na fore ktoré číta par ľudí.

ak je to tak jednoduche prečo to ešte nefunguje. od počítača z dajme tomu vzdialeného írska sa o tom jednoducho píše


----------



## [SK]peter

Z jedneho članku;

„Vidíme to najmä na tom, že mladí ľudia nám vracajú byty po niekoľkých mesiacoch a opäť žijú s rodičmi, alebo sa sťahujú do menšieho bytu niekde inde, nakoľko nevládzu platiť nájomné,“ hovorí primátor. *Cenový rozdiel medzi štartovacím bytom a štandardným nájomným bytom je asi 70 – 80 eur.*

čiže pre koho by boli tie najomné byty? kto ma prijem už ma hypoteku a kto nema na hypoteku tych par desiatok eur nižší nájom ho nezachráni lebo aj tak si ho nemôže dovoliť.


----------



## Qwert

Ale veď nemusia to byť nájomné byty, pomohla by aj podpora bytových družstiev alebo iné veci, je veľa možností. Mali by sme si uvedomiť, že Slováci sú chudobní národ a s dostupnosťou bývania majú problém aj podstatne bohatšie spoločnosti. Čiže v tomto smere to nemôžme ponechať na samovývoj, ale treba premyslené a cielené štátne zásahy.


----------



## [SK]peter

aké sú možnosti pomoci?

zdarma pozemok, bezručné financovanie, bezisková vystavba.

čo sa dá ešte viac spraviť? ako píše hore starosta myslím LM zniži ti to mesačné náklady o 50€. kto nemá na 300€ nebude mať ani na 250€.

tadialto cesta nevedie. ale necham sa presvedčiť o opaku 

imho lepšia cesta je sučasne hypotéky pre mladych ktoré ti znižia mesačnu splatku z 300 na 200 aspon na prvé roky.


----------



## Qwert

[SK]peter said:


> aké sú možnosti pomoci?
> 
> zdarma pozemok, bezručné financovanie, bezisková vystavba.
> 
> čo sa dá ešte viac spraviť? ako píše hore starosta myslím LM zniži ti to mesačné náklady o 50€. kto nemá na 300€ nebude mať ani na 250€.
> 
> tadialto cesta nevedie. ale necham sa presvedčiť o opaku
> 
> imho lepšia cesta je sučasne hypotéky pre mladych ktoré ti znižia mesačnu splatku z 300 na 200 aspon na prvé roky.


Neviem, na čo sa v tomto prípade odkazuješ. Jedna veta z "jedného článku" bez odkazu a kontextu nie je odkaz.

Hypotéky sú samozrejme potrebné, len ešte okrem toho treba riešiť aj to, čo si vlastne človek za tú hypotéku kúpi. Splátku 200-300 eur asi pri stotisícovej hypotéke tak ľahko nedosiahneš. Riešením môže byť aj družstevná výstavba, kde sa dajú minimalizovať náklady tým, že sa stavia vo veľkom a tým, že družstvo nepotrebuje žiaden zisk. Zdarma pozemok zase nie je nevyhnutnou podmienkou, ale dajme tomu, že platba zaň by bola odložená napríklad do splatenia hypotéky. Štátu môže byť viac-menej jedno, či mu niekto za ten pozemok zaplatí teraz alebo o niekoľko rokov.


----------



## Strummer

akakolvek podpora hypotek bude mat jediny efekt, a to narast cien bytov presne o vysku tejto podpory.


----------



## [SK]peter

Tak teda cely članok aj zo zdrojom;

Snažil som sa nájsť realne skusenosti z najomných bytov. Kto nemá na hypoteku, nebude mať ani na nájomné.

_Mesto sprísnilo podmienky pri žiadosti o nájomný byt
V Liptovskom Mikuláši sa za posledných 20 rokov vybudovalo okolo 390 nájomných bytov. Ich ďalšia výstavba bude závisieť od reálneho počtu žiadateľov. Tí budú musieť svoju žiadosť každoročne obnovovať. 

Siahodlhý zoznam žiadateľov o mestský nájomný byt v Liptovskom Mikuláši sa do konca marca pravdepodobne skráti. Žiadatelia majú ponovom povinnosť každoročne do konca tohto mesiaca aktualizovať svoju žiadosť a uviesť všetky zmeny, ktoré sa počas uplynulého roka udiali. Ak tak neurobia zo zoznamu žiadateľov ich vyškrtnú. „Stávalo sa nám za posledné roky pravidelne, že na žrebovanie bytu nám prišlo pomerne málo uchádzačov. To znamená, že reálna potreba napriek vysokému počtu žiadostí je naplnená a netreba sa ponáhľať s ďalšou výstavbou,“ približuje primátor mesta Alexander Slafkovský. 

Zvažujú štartovacie byty pre mládež

Výnimkou sú byty pre mládež alebo tzv. štartovacie byty. Nad takýmto typom bývania sa v Liptovskom Mikuláši zatiaľ iba uvažuje. „Dali by sa klasifikovať ako byty nižšieho štandardu, ale väčších rozmerov, kde mladí ľudia alebo rodina môže svojpomocne dosiahnuť celkom dobrý štandard bývania,“ vysvetľuje Slafkovský. V takom type bytu sa nachádza menšia kuchynská linka, zariadená kúpeľňa a mesačné náklady sa pohybujú na hranici okolo 110 – 120 eur, plus zhruba 100 eur na prevádzkové náklady.

„Vidíme to najmä na tom, že mladí ľudia nám vracajú byty po niekoľkých mesiacoch a opäť žijú s rodičmi, alebo sa sťahujú do menšieho bytu niekde inde, nakoľko nevládzu platiť nájomné,“ hovorí primátor. Cenový rozdiel medzi štartovacím bytom a štandardným nájomným bytom je asi 70 – 80 eur. 

foto: SITA, skk_


----------



## Qwert

Vláda stále vysiela rôzne sondy, ale podľa mňa to bude akurát tak tunel: *Nájomné byty môžu byť cez PPP*



Strummer said:


> akakolvek podpora hypotek bude mat jediny efekt, a to narast cien bytov presne o vysku tejto podpory.


To je pravda, preto treba stimulovať aj ponuku, nie len dopyt. Tou stimuláciou myslím jej zlacnenie.



[SK]peter said:


> Tak teda cely članok aj zo zdrojom;
> 
> Snažil som sa nájsť realne skusenosti z najomných bytov. Kto nemá na hypoteku, nebude mať ani na nájomné.
> 
> _Mesto sprísnilo podmienky pri žiadosti o nájomný byt
> V Liptovskom Mikuláši sa za posledných 20 rokov vybudovalo okolo 390 nájomných bytov. Ich ďalšia výstavba bude závisieť od reálneho počtu žiadateľov. Tí budú musieť svoju žiadosť každoročne obnovovať.
> 
> Siahodlhý zoznam žiadateľov o mestský nájomný byt v Liptovskom Mikuláši sa do konca marca pravdepodobne skráti. Žiadatelia majú ponovom povinnosť každoročne do konca tohto mesiaca aktualizovať svoju žiadosť a uviesť všetky zmeny, ktoré sa počas uplynulého roka udiali. Ak tak neurobia zo zoznamu žiadateľov ich vyškrtnú. „Stávalo sa nám za posledné roky pravidelne, že na žrebovanie bytu nám prišlo pomerne málo uchádzačov. To znamená, že reálna potreba napriek vysokému počtu žiadostí je naplnená a netreba sa ponáhľať s ďalšou výstavbou,“ približuje primátor mesta Alexander Slafkovský.
> 
> Zvažujú štartovacie byty pre mládež
> 
> Výnimkou sú byty pre mládež alebo tzv. štartovacie byty. Nad takýmto typom bývania sa v Liptovskom Mikuláši zatiaľ iba uvažuje. „Dali by sa klasifikovať ako byty nižšieho štandardu, ale väčších rozmerov, kde mladí ľudia alebo rodina môže svojpomocne dosiahnuť celkom dobrý štandard bývania,“ vysvetľuje Slafkovský. V takom type bytu sa nachádza menšia kuchynská linka, zariadená kúpeľňa a mesačné náklady sa pohybujú na hranici okolo 110 – 120 eur, plus zhruba 100 eur na prevádzkové náklady.
> 
> „Vidíme to najmä na tom, že mladí ľudia nám vracajú byty po niekoľkých mesiacoch a opäť žijú s rodičmi, alebo sa sťahujú do menšieho bytu niekde inde, nakoľko nevládzu platiť nájomné,“ hovorí primátor. Cenový rozdiel medzi štartovacím bytom a štandardným nájomným bytom je asi 70 – 80 eur.
> 
> foto: SITA, skk_


V tom môžem v zásade súhlasiť, kto nemá na hypotéku, pre toho nie je veľmi možnosť ani nájomné. Aspoň teda nie samostatný nájom.


----------



## [SK]peter

*Za byt či dom zaplatíte stále menej. Ceny stúpať nebudú*

Ceny nehnuteľností pokračovali v poklese. Oživenie trhu sa nečaká.

http://hnonline.sk/ekonomika/c1-55690770-za-byt-ci-dom-zaplatite-stale-menej-ceny-stupat-nebudu

Ceny rovnake ako v roku 2007 len naše platy vzrástli o 18%. Poteší


----------



## charonme

zaujimave bude aj co s trhom spravia tie nove slubovane dane "z luxusu" a asi najzaujimavejsie na tom bude co sa bude odohravat v case medzi schvalenim a vstupenim do platnosti


----------



## aquila

aj SMEcko...

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6361682/ceny-nehnutelnosti-klesaju-rast-uz-nebudu.html


----------



## [SK]peter

len tak pre info o realnych cenách. kamarat kúpil minuly mesiac v podunajskych biskupiciach, 2-izbak, 52m2, 62000€, čiže 1,192€/m2. v pôvodnom stave. 

spolu s kompletnou rekonštrukciou ho celkove náklady vyjdu na 1,299€/m2. kedže je projektant za tuto cenu si spravy fakt *** bejvak


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> len tak pre info o realnych cenách. kamarat kúpil minuly mesiac v podunajskych biskupiciach, 2-izbak, 52m2, 62000€, čiže 1,192€/m2. v pôvodnom stave.
> 
> spolu s kompletnou rekonštrukciou ho celkove náklady vyjdu na 1,299€/m2. kedže je projektant za tuto cenu si spravy fakt popiči bejvak


Bez presnej adresy ma tato informacia nulovu vypovedaciu hodnotu... v PB su niektore ulice, kam by sa vacsina ludi zdrahala ist byvat aj za nizsiu cenu.


----------



## hicotech

odkedy sa u nas tisicky oddeluju desatinnou ciarkou, to fakt neviem :bash:


----------



## aquila

je rozdiel ked si beries ako mlady uver 30 tisic a 100 tisic.

ten najom co platis behom 10tich rokov sa ti zapocitava a odpocita sa ti do znacnej miery ak budes odkupovat byt do osobneho vlastnictva...

pointa je v tom, ze nemas nad sebou slucku za 100 tisic euro, ale v horsom pripade za 30 tisic euro, co v pripade rakuska az tak vela nie je a aj na slovensku by to bolo jednoduchsie ..


----------



## [SK]peter

nepoznal som nikoho mladeho, kto by mal 30 tisic € v mladosti našetrených aby si mohol dovoliť vklad do družstva.

všetci znamy v okoli brali 100% hypoteky. našetrené tisíce nemal nikto.

ale možno niesom reprezentujúci. kto z vás mal do 30-tky našetrených 20-30 tisíc € ruku hore.


----------



## pt82

^^ hm 30 ročný človek by už mal mať nejakú poriadnejšiu hotovosť našetrenú...
prípadne nezaškodila by aj finančná výpomoc od rodičov - tí už pravdepodobne majú po 50tke a sú na vrchole pracovnej kariéry a pravdepodobne pokiaľ posledných 20 rokov neživorili tak nejakých 20tisíc € by mohli poskytnúť... :cheers:

ale ovšem to je len čisto podľa mňa a tradičných rodinných hodnôt a životných rolí rodičov jakožto živiteľov svojích detí.


----------



## Sukino

pt82 said:


> ^^ hm 30 ročný človek by už mal mať nejakú poriadnejšiu hotovosť našetrenú...


----------



## [SK]peter

pt82 said:


> ^^ hm 30 ročný človek by už mal mať nejakú poriadnejšiu hotovosť našetrenú...
> prípadne nezaškodila by aj finančná výpomoc od rodičov - tí už pravdepodobne majú po 50tke a sú na vrchole pracovnej kariéry a pravdepodobne pokiaľ posledných 20 rokov neživorili tak nejakých 20tisíc € by mohli poskytnúť... :cheers:
> 
> ale ovšem to je len čisto podľa mňa a tradičných rodinných hodnôt a životných rolí rodičov jakožto živiteľov svojích detí.


pre mediana občana s 650€ v hrubom to fakt nebude problém :cheers:


----------



## Nido

neviem co je to poriadnejsia hotovost ale tak mne do 30tky chyba este dva a pol roka, na full-time robim dva roky aj stvrt (viacmenej po vyske) a momentalnym tempom setrenia by som sa k tym 20 tisicom mozno dopracoval o nejakych 6 rokov, a to som od priemernej slovenskej mzdy skoro na dvojnasobku, na druhej strane zas dost sa toho minie na kuturne a spolocenske vyzitie..


----------



## zuzana

ziadne stavebne sporenie, vkladna knizka, poistenie, nic?


----------



## aquila

nehovorim, ze to bude dostupne pre kazdeho. to nie je ani v rakusku.

len hovorim, ze je setsakramensky ina vec si zobrat uver za 30 tisic a 100 tisic..


----------



## Qwert

*Smer lákajú nájomné byty ako vo Viedni*



> Keby sa u nás presadil viedenský systém financovanie výstavby bytov, Hagyari sa prikláňa k možnosti, aby boli byty určené výhradne na bývanie a ich odkúpenie nebolo možné.
> 
> Béreš pripúšťa, že ich odkúpenie bude možné po dvoch či troch dekádach, čo je minimálna doba nájmu, aby sa výstavba vyplatila aj súkromníkovi.
> 
> "Možnosť odkúpenia je veľmi citlivá otázka," upozorňuje hovorca Martina Jozef Petráš. Najspravodlivejší by podľa neho bol odpredaj za zostatkovú hodnotu.
> 
> "Treba však zohľadniť aj prístup nájomcov, ktorí sa v mnohých prípadoch starajú o prenajatú nehnuteľnosť," dodal Petráš.


----------



## Qwert

*Ceny bytov sa od roku 1989 zhodnotili až 75-násobne*


----------



## E499.3056

Qwert said:


> *Ceny bytov sa od roku 1989 zhodnotili až 75-násobne*


Pritom by stacilo, ak by stat zacal stavat najomne byty s regulovanym najomnym, a hned by developeri museli ist s cenami novych bytov prudko dole.


----------



## aquila

len to zamerne nikto nechce .. preto na to nebolo robena ani legislativa, detto na druzstvevne a mestke byty .. niekomu to setsakramensky vyhovuje ..


----------



## Qwert

Veľa ľudí (developeri, banky) by prišlo o super biznis, ktorý funguje len vďaka tomu, že bytová politika tohto štátu je postavená na hlavu. Bola by škoda to nevyužiť, keď väčšina ľudí si to vlastne ani neuvedomuje.


----------



## KLEPETO

Qwert said:


> že bytová politika tohto štátu je postavená na hlavu.


Tento štát ani nemá žiadnu bytovú politiku. Veď len samotná dotácia na podporu výstavby nájomných bytov, z roka na rok, rapídne klesá. Dnes som videl v HN graf, na ktorom sa čiara rútila do hlbín.


----------



## Strummer

Češi se vracejí zpátky do měst. Satelitní bydlení už netáhne



> "Trend z konce devadesátých let, kdy se lidé stěhovali z města do takzvaných satelitních měst, vystřídal v posledních letech trend zcela opačný: lidé se stěhují zpět," tvrdí Jan Zachystal ze společnosti Re/Max Alfa.
> 
> Podle něj je důvodem především zcela nedostatečná infrastruktura a také dost často velmi problematická dopravní dostupnost. "Do těchto lokalit se stěhovaly především rodiny s dětmi, které záhy zjistily, že zde není dostatek škol, školek či sportovního vyžití," dodal Zachystal, který si myslí, že většina satelitů je jen jinou formou bydlení v paneláku.





> Lidé uvažující o novém bydlení si totiž stále lépe uvědomují, že bezproblémová doprava je pro každodenní praktický život velmi důležitá. "Rodiny s malými dětmi zase vyhledávají vybavené lokality se školkou a školou a zázemím týkajícím se zájmových kroužků. Pro starší děti je pak důležitá každodenní dostupnost školy a kulturního vyžití," vyjmenovala nejnutnější vybavenost vhodného bydlení Christová s tím, že mnoho satelitní výstavby toto postrádá.


----------



## KLEPETO

Tento trend sa začína už nejaký ten rok pomaly rozbiehať aj v BA. Niektorý to už oľutovali a hľadajú bývanie v meste.


----------



## aquila

a to v okoli BA to nie je take ako v okoli prahy, kde su tie dochadzkove vziadelnosti vyrazne vyssie. lebo aj taka luzna je do centra cca 13-15 km, co je na urovni cunova, zahorskej a ked niekto robi pri galvaniho, tak je to polka..


----------



## Amrafel

Strummer said:


> Češi se vracejí zpátky do měst. Satelitní bydlení už netáhne


Užitočné čítanie o tom, čo za tým stojí


----------



## Dolina

http://www.pluska.sk/spravy/ekonomi...nt-ludi-vo-vlastnom-bez-zatazenia-uverom.html

Celkom vysoké percento! 

Škoda však, koľko verejných priestorov je medzi nehnuteľnosťami "bezprízorných"...


----------



## Amrafel

Amrafel said:


> Užitočné čítanie o tom, čo za tým stojí


A trošku viac po lopate 

http://reality.etrend.sk/reality-blog/ako-bohati-formuju-centra-miest.html

Dúfam, že to je prístupné aj bez PIANO.


----------



## zaq-

:applause: Blahozelam.


----------



## Amrafel

Díky


----------



## Strummer

Inac k tejto teme dobra knizka, uz som to tu asi spominal:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ground-Control-Fear-happiness-twenty-first-century/dp/0241960908/


----------



## Sukino

Dolina said:


> http://www.pluska.sk/spravy/ekonomi...nt-ludi-vo-vlastnom-bez-zatazenia-uverom.html
> 
> Celkom vysoké percento!
> 
> Škoda však, koľko verejných priestorov je medzi nehnuteľnosťami "bezprízorných"...


v bytovh s rodicmi alebo po starych rodicoch...


----------



## Strummer

Tej neobsadenosti kancelarii neverim. Tam bude odrb, ze sa nejakym sposobom niektore budovy vyraduju z celkovej plochy z ktorej sa rata to percento.


----------



## Anuris

Zdroj: http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/aj-v-bratislave-chcu-firmy-kancelarie-buducnosti.html

K teme: http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/kancelarie-bratislava-a-budapest-zaostavaju.html


----------



## Strummer

Ono by bolo treba vidiet podrobny zoznam vsetkych budov... ale uz len z toho grafu sa mi nezda, ze rozdiel medzi 2009 a dneskom je len 2,5 percentneho bodu.


----------



## Anuris

Mozno je za tym aj toto: Staré kancelárie už nejdú, budú z nich byty



> Prenajímatelia tak častejšie ponúkajú nájomné prázdniny a vyššie príspevky na úpravu priestorov. A čoraz viac je takých, ktorí sa rozhodnú zmeniť účel využitia stavby z kancelárskej plochy na bývanie, prípadne iné využitie, dodáva M. Horeličanová.


A este jeden graf:










http://magazin.reality.sme.sk/c/720...ako-inokedy-zvazuju-ci-stavat-kancelarie.html


----------



## Amrafel

Milanov sen sa stáva skutočnosťou :lol:

http://abduzeedo.com/beautiful-houses-ist



> Description from the architects: House is constructed with structural insulated panels (SIP) made of OSB panels sandwiched around a foam core made of polystyrene. A massive concrete floor is used for heating and storing thermal energy. To keep the price down - Budget was fixed at *€ 75.000* - there are no sophisticated systems integrated in the house.


----------



## Strummer

Akoze zaujimave, fakt inspirujuce a pekne, ale usporiadanie niektorych priestorov je dost bizarne. Najskor som chcel napisat ze obyvatel je na 100% single a na 70% gay, ale na blogu pisu ze "domcek je momentalne obyvany troma osobami"? Tak si snazim predstavit si, akym trom osobam moze vyhovovat kupelna ako neoddelena sucast spalne :lol: Okrem toho by ma zaujimalo ako je na tom dom s teplom a odolnostou voci vlhkosti...

Edit: aaha, ok, nevsimol som si ze okrem tej vane je na dolnom poschodi este druha kupelna so sprchou. Ale aj tak je tam len jedno WC, ktore vyzera byt pre zmenu sucastou dolnej spalne...


----------



## Qwert

Keď pozerám na tento dom a niektoré okolo, tak musím konštatovať, že 30 rokov dozadu ľudia na Slovensku stavali niekedy aj 3-4 podlažné domy s 200+ m2 plochy, dnes to vyzerá tak, že o ďalších 30 rokov budeme prespávať "bytoch" vo veľkosti rakvy.


----------



## Strummer

Inac vyzera to byt tuto. To je tusim to neslavne zname "Mlade Cunovo".


----------



## motooo

^^ 
Tak s teplom asi dobre. Je to drevodom zo SIP panelov cize by mal byt asi aj nizkoenergeticky, aj ked ta presklena stena na Sever nema ziadne solarne zisky. Neviem presne kto tam byva, ale wc dole je spolocne zo vstupnej chodby, ale kedze spalna nema dvere, tak treba mat asi v spalni upratane. :lol:
Tou odolnostou voci vlhkosti neviem co si presne mal na mysli. 
Je to v Mladom Cunove a osobne by mi asi prekazalo len to okolie. Skor by som si ho vedel predstavit medzi starymi domami, ako medzi tymi katalogovymi nadherami naokolo. Ale inak pekny domcek a predpokladam, ze majitelia mali za malo penazi dom presne na mieru o ktorom sa este aj vela popisalo. A preto je dobre najat si sikovneho architekta!


----------



## Amrafel

Jozef Oravkin sa pre ASB vyjadril, že Bory Home chcú začať stavať už budúci rok.


----------



## aquila

skor mam taky dojem, ze vidia, ze sa teraz sialene rozpredavaju byty, kedze ludia si poziciavaju za par % a si myslia, ze ot bude vyhra.. ale bude pre developerov ..

no uvidime co tam bude .. ak tam bude aspon nieco na urovni skultetyho tak to bude dobre ..


----------



## righty

ja mám pocit, že ten developerský optimizmus je priveľký a bude zodpovedaný bankami sprísnením poskytovania úverov.

obávam sa tiež, že Penta bude chcieť predávať túto lokalitu ako strašnú vychytávku. niečo ako Tatra City (okno do mesta = okno smerom na najvyťaženejšiu diaľnicu a cestu na SK).


----------



## Qwert

Podľa mňa nám tu rastie ďalšia realitná bublina. Zrejme je v súčasnosti najrozumnejšie kúpu bytu odložiť, pokiaľ sa to dá a počkať na spľasnutie bubliny.


----------



## quama

Qwert said:


> Podľa mňa nám tu rastie ďalšia realitná bublina. Zrejme je v súčasnosti najrozumnejšie kúpu bytu odložiť, pokiaľ sa to dá a počkať na spľasnutie bubliny.


ciastocne je to bublina, na druhej strane, do Bratislavy stale migruju ludia z celeho Slovenska, ak by sa jednalo o klasicku realitnu bublinu, prejaovovala by sa aj v inych mestach, nielen v Bratislave


----------



## dvernik

Qwert said:


> Podľa mňa nám tu rastie ďalšia realitná bublina. Zrejme je v súčasnosti najrozumnejšie kúpu bytu odložiť, pokiaľ sa to dá a počkať na spľasnutie bubliny.


Ideálne teraz predať nadbytočné byty :lol:


----------



## Bunk Moreland

righty said:


> ja mám pocit, že ten developerský optimizmus je priveľký a bude zodpovedaný bankami sprísnením poskytovania úverov.


NBS tento rok už zasiahla proti úverom na bývanie s LTV nad 90%
http://finanza.sk/hypoteky-do-90-a-100-z-hodnoty-nehnutelnosti-budu-raritou/


----------



## righty

a okrem toho budú klienti testovaní na to, či zvládnu aj vyššie úroky/splátky.

to môže spôsobiť, že záujem bude, ale nie financovaný takže fasa byty "na sklad".


----------



## Qwert

quama said:


> ciastocne je to bublina, na druhej strane, do Bratislavy stale migruju ludia z celeho Slovenska, ak by sa jednalo o klasicku realitnu bublinu, prejaovovala by sa aj v inych mestach, nielen v Bratislave


Tu si pomôžem slovami istého klasika: Bratislava nie je Slovensko. 

V Bratislave určite dopyt po bytoch je. Dopyt po bytoch je prakticky vždy a všade, každý chce bývať. Bublinové sú ale ceny bytov, ktoré sú podporované relatívne lacnými hypotékami. Začali sa vykonávať opatrenia na ich priškrtenie, ale developeri nijako nepriškrtili svoju stavebnú aktivitu. Niekde to naraziť musí.


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> ak by sa jednalo o klasicku realitnu bublinu, prejaovovala by sa aj v inych mestach, nielen v Bratislave


Nie nutne. Pretlak investicneho kapitalu a nemoznost jeho produktivnej alokacie (co je ten typ bubliny ktory dnes zazivame) sa praveze v cenach nehnutelnosti prejavi len tam, kde je najvacsia (alebo aspon nejaka) istota navratnosti investicie. Ked si clovek pozrie detaily dnesnej bubliny v Britanii alebo Nemecku, tam je to podobne. Existuje vyrazny pretlak dopytu v niektorych vybranych lokalitach, zatial co zvysok krajiny klesa.

V ramci Slovenska neexistuje dnes ziadny dovod preco by niekto kto ma prebytocne prachy kupoval investicnu nehnutelnost inde nez v Bratislave. To je nieco co bolo pred rokom 2008 ine, ekonomika rastla, do regionov prichadzali firmy, bol vseobecny optimizmus.


----------



## pt82

Phill said:


> Mimochodom cielova skupina projektu, ktora chce byvat v modrej guli (mimochodom uz maju aj stranku http://www.modragula.sk/galeria/exterier) je clovek - _"metrosexual, ktory ma rad centrum, potrebuje v slapkach vojst do najblizsej putiky a peniaze ho ho nezaujimaju, lebo ich ma od rodicov"_ :lol:


 no ale sú takí ľudia o tom niet pochýb


----------



## Strummer

Po precitani tohto clanku mi napadlo najst tento stary thread, kedze je jasne ze bublina je tu spat v plnej sile :cheers:

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/koniec-roka-priniesol-rekordny-predaj-aj-ceny-novostavieb.html



> Medziročný nárast dosiahol až 16 percent.


a par riadkov nizsie:



> Analytik: nejde o bublinu


Srsly? *Medzirocny* (!!!) narast o 16 % (!!!) v krajine ktorej ekonomika je totalne zavisla na predaji luxusnych aut a podobnych bublinovych zalezitostiach, ktore krachnu v momente ked skonci dlhovy boom neznamena bublinu??? Tak super, to mi odlahlo :nuts:


----------



## Qwert

Keď bol tento thread naposledy aktívny, tak realitná bublina už rástla, ale ešte to nebolo také zjavné. Potom sa naplno rozbehli všetky predkrízové alebo inak povedané bublinové projekty a je to už úplne jasné.

NBS zasahuje proti hypotékam, ale myslím si, že to nespôsobí spľasnutie bubliny, maximálne to urobí banky trochu menej labilné, keď spľasne. Teraz už otázka podľa mňa neznie, či máme bublinu, ale kedy spľasne a aké následky to bude mať.


----------



## KLEPETO

V roku 2008 to nebola naša bublina, ale skôr reakcia na bublinu globálnu. Vtedy NBS nemusela zasahovať aj keď banky dávali 100 % hypotéky, ale brzdou boli hlavne úroky, ktoré na Slovensku boli medzi 5-7 % na hypo. Ja sám som bral v roku 2008 hypotéku a mal som prvý úrok 6,65 %. Teraz sa začína na nejakých 1,5-1,9 % čo vytvorilo možnosti pre väčšiu skupinu obyvateľov, ktorý riešia bývanie. Teraz je to skôr o takej regionálne bubline, preto sa nedivým NBS, že začína byť nervózna ako sa vyvíja trh s hypotékami.
Ale tie čísla sú neskutočné. 4900 bytov v novostavbách v ponuke ku koncu roka, 4500 bytov predaných za celý rok 2016. Nedávno som rovnakú štatistiku čítal o Prahe, ale neviem ju nájsť. Ide o to, že dosahujeme nadpolovičné hodnoty Prahy a pritom Praha je cca 3-násobný trh.


----------



## Qwert

Tento thread nie je veľmi aktívny, aj keď by bolo o čom písať. Nadviažem na poslednú diskusiu týmto článkom: V Bratislave sa za švrťrok predalo 1543 novostavieb, najviac od krízy



> Ku koncu prvého štvrťroku 2017 tvorilo v Bratislave ponuku na trhu s novostavbami 4 800 voľných bytov v rámci 118 projektov. Aj napriek vysokej ponuke však počet voľných novostavieb klesol o 89 bytov z úrovne 4 889, čo podľa analytikov z Bencont Investments bolo spôsobené rekordným dopytom.


Pri novostavbách je tá bublina zjavná, rastú ako huby po daždi, developeri sa predbiehajú s novými a novými projektami a s vyššími a vyššími cenami. Neviem, ako je to pri starších bytoch.


----------



## Strummer

Dovod preco nie je o com pisat je ze ludia si nepripustaju ze je bublina... rovnake to bolo v roku 2007. Dnes je ale aj ina situacia, vdaka politike nulovych urokov a neobmedzenemu tlaceniu penazi sa neda vobec odhadnut ako dlho tato fraska este bude pokracovat a co ju ukonci.


----------



## Strummer

A este dva relevantne grafy:


----------



## alien

citam "pred"posledne prispevky. To ci je teraz bublina alebo nie neriesim, ale dobre ze vas niekto nepocuval pred tymi 3 rokmi ako ste tu s bublinou strasili


----------



## Strummer

Nerozumiem... pred 3 romi bola rovnaka bublina ako je teraz. Ak si ludia beru hypoteky ktore splatia za 5 rokov, tak super, to sa ale vacsiny ludi akosi netyka. A samozrejme este to, aku uzasnu ekonomiku pripravuju svojim detom je dalsia tema. Mne to je vcelku jedno, deti nemam ani sa nikdy nechystam... len sa cudujem ze ludia nadsene pracuju na tom aby sme na tom boli rovnako ako su na tom Grecko a Spanielsko dnes. Slovensko dnes zije z toho ze sa predavaju luxusne auta za cim dalej tym viac znehodnocovane papieriky, ak si niekto mysli ze to je udrzatelny model, tak vela stastia :lol:


----------



## alien

otazka, keby si si chcel kupit byt pred 3 rokmi a mal by si vestecku gulu, a teda by si vedel ake budu ceny v roku 2017, kupil by si si vtedy byt? alebo opacne, ak by si uvazoval byt vtedy predat, predal by si? ja by som teda urcite kupil, resp. urcite nepredal


----------



## Strummer

Ja som tu pisal uz viackrat ze prizivnicke obchodovanie ma nezaujima... byvat mam kde. Zaujima ma ako sa nam bude zit v buducnosti, ci budu normalne platene zdravotne sestricky, ci sa v meste budeme citit prijemne, atd... a z toho pohladu je toto dnesne "investicne" eldorado absolutnou katastrofou.


----------



## alien

no a sme doma. teba to nezaujima, lebo mas kde byvat. Tak sa vzi do situacie niekoho, kto sa pred 3ma rokmi rozhodoval, ci napriklad este ostane u rodicov, alebo ostane v prenajme s vidinou, ze uz je bublina a ceny bytov pojdu dole. 

Netreba vsetkych hadzat do jedneho investicneho vreca.


----------



## Strummer

Na dovodoch a motivaciach ale nezalezi... jedine na com zalezi su dosledky. Ludia vzdy maju na vsetko nejaky "spravny" dovod.


----------



## alien

no ale ide o to, ze zijeme v kapitalizme. nie v star trekovom komunizme, kde blaho spolocnosti je nadradene nad vsetkym. Komunizmus je super, ale bohuzial ludske spravanie, psychika a pud sebazachovy je silnejsi. Presne to vidiet na rozdieloch medzi tzv. vyspelym svetom a zaostalymi krajinami. Ak si osobne bohaty, tak si mozes dovolit spravat sa spolocensky/enviromentalne zodpovedne. Ak ti ide o holy krk, tak tazko budes dbat napriklad na ochranu zivotneho prostredia Takze konkretne, ak kupou bytu zabezpecim svoju buducnost, alebo buducnost svojich deti, tak urcite tak spravim a nebudem sa spoliehat na stat, resp. spolocnost, ze svojim zodpovednym spravanim my oni tu skvelu buducnost zabezpecia.


----------



## Strummer

Haaha, velmi vtipne. Extremna nezodpovednost voci buducnosti je nieco, v com sa kapitalizmus a komunizmus vobec neodlisuju. Okrem toho ja hovorim cisto o ekonomike, nie o environmentalnych problemoch, tie uz su stratene, kedze dobrovolny civilizacny powerdown nikdy nenastane. Hovorim o normalnej beznej ekonomike, to je to co dnesna "uspesna stredna trieda" navzdy nici. Debilkovia strceni v zadku novodobej oligarchie, co si myslia ze ich sa buduce problemy tykat nebudu. A za par desatroci budeme zit v spolocnosti podobnej napriklad dnesnemu Londynu, kde si bezni ludia (ktori svojou realnou pracou de facto tvoria spolocnost v ktorej vsetci zijeme) nemozu dovolit ani strechu nad hlavou, resp. za nu zaplatia celozivotnym otroctvom. Pricom definicia tychto "beznych ludi" sa bude neustale zvacsovat a postupne v sebe zahrnie aj tych dnesnych "uspesnych".


----------



## alien

Pozri, ty velice vykrikujes o zodpovednosti voci spolocnosti a buducim generaciam, ale sam sa spravas nezodpovedne. Vyhlasil si tu, ze sa nikdy nechystas mat deti. Rozculujes sa, ze vsetci chcu investovat do bytov. Co keby sa vsetci rozhodli byt lenivy, uzivali by si zivot ako single a nechceli mat deti. Ludstvo by asi vymrelo do 100 rokov


----------



## baleadasena

alien said:


> Pozri, ty velice vykrikujes o zodpovednosti voci spolocnosti a buducim generaciam, ale sam sa spravas nezodpovedne. Vyhlasil si tu, ze sa nikdy nechystas mat deti. Rozculujes sa, ze vsetci chcu investovat do bytov. Co keby sa vsetci rozhodli byt lenivy, uzivali by si zivot ako single a nechceli mat deti. Ludstvo by asi vymrelo do 100 rokov


No neviem, mať hypotéku a xy spotrebných úverov na krku a k tomu ešte deti, ktoré nebudú mať bohvieakú budúcnosť (čo sa zdrojov týka), tak to si radšej vyberiem menej náročný život slobodnej osoby ...


----------



## Strummer

Ano, volny trh vsetko vyriesi, bla bla bla, zdravotne sestricky su "neuspesne", mali sa lepsie ucit a mohli tiez robit IT managerov, bla bla bla... jak v skolke.

Uspesny priklad regulacie trhu s byvanim vidime napriklad vo Viedni, ale sak co je pre nas Vieden, vzdialena realita na druhom konci sveta, nie je dovod sa s nimi porovnavat, na rozdiel od Venezuely.


----------



## Qwert

alien said:


> neverim, regulovat trh s byvanim? mozes prosim ta upresnit, ako si to predstavujes? stat je ten najlepsi regulator, ktori to mysli dobre, Uspesni priklad regulacie vidime napr. vo venezuele.


Veď som napísal, ako si to predstavujem:



Qwert said:


> Štát má všetky možnosti zasiahnuť a zregulovať trh s bývaním do podoby, kedy by bývanie slúžilo spoločnosti a nie aby sa celá spoločnosť musela so všetkými negatívami adaptovať na nedostupnosť bývania. Môže zasiahnuť úplne priamočiaro štátnou bytovou výstavbou (štát si to dovoliť môže, výstavba tisícok bytov by vyšla menej než nejaký diaľničný úsek) alebo inými zásahmi, napríklad povinnosť vyčleniť určitý podiel bytov v každej stavbe na nájom, atď.


Nemám práve teraz čas na podrobnú analýzu na 100 strán.  Ja si myslím, že úplne zrejmé, aké štátne zásahy by sfunkčnili trh s bývaním v tom zmysle, aby ním boli uspokojované odôvodnené potreby spoločnosti a nie aby spoločnosť uspokojovala "odôvodnené" potreby úzkej skupiny ľudí zarábať na bývaní. Nie je to nič zložité, čo by bolo treba vynájsť, chýba iba vôľa. Úspechy deregulovaného trhu vidíme každý deň, reguláciou už nič stratiť nemôžme. Teda samozrejme hovorím z pohľadu širokých más, nie pár vyvolených, ktorí na tom zarábajú.

A prosím ťa, pokusy o argumentáciu typu Venezuela (prípadne Severná Kórea, Kuba, ak by si chcel pokračovať) si nechaj pre nejaké jednoduchšie publikum.


----------



## pt82

Ja by som si laicky štátnu podporu výstavby bytov predstavoval asi takto: 
Štát by vytvoril nejakú príspevkovú neziskovú štátnu agentúru nazvime ju Bytostav a. s.  Tá by dostala povedzme pár desiatok/stoviek miliónov eur a stala by sa v podstate bežným developerom (komerčne by kúpila pozemky, dala si spraviť projekt, získala povolenia a dala by byty postaviť nejakému stavebníkovi a tak pod.)

S výnimkou, že by Bytostav predával tie byty za "výrobné náklady" - teda o niečo dosť podstatne lacnejšie ako konkurencia, možno ešte lacnejšie ako je súčasná cena starých panelákových bytov. Malá časť bytov by bola povedzme na prenájom a väčšia časť na predaj (napríklad aj formou bezúročných splátok - výhodné podmienky by boli iba pre mladé rodiny alebo tak...). A aby z tých bytových komplexov potom nevznikol nejaký Luník 9 teda geto nízkopríjmových obyvateľov, tak časť bytov by sa pre istotu predávala aj za bežné komerčné ceny...

Malo by to aj synergický efekt - záujemcom o bývanie by sa podstatne zlepšila ponuka, stavebnými a projektovými zákazkami by získal aj komerčný stavebný sektor a veľkí developeri by boli pod konkurenčným tlakom a išli by možno s cenou svojich bytov o niečo nižšie... 

Podľa mňa by tento koncept mohol fungovať (ak by boli všetci zainteresovaní pracovníci Bytostavu čestní), hlavne teraz keď sú ceny v BA na vrchole.
edit: ale nedeje sa to tak, niečo je teda na tejto smiešne jednoduchej myšlienke nesprávne...


----------



## alien

No ale vsak to je uplne legitimne. Podmienkou ale musi byt aby taka spolocnost fungovala BEZ statnych dotacii a vedela si sama na seba zarobit.


----------



## Strummer

Ten koncept sa vola "bytove druzstva" a u nas je povazovany za komunisticky prezitok, napriek tomu ze v mnozstve vyspelych krajin normalne funguje...


----------



## KLEPETO

Možno by na začiatok stačilo ak by tie daňové stimuly, ktoré štát ponúka veľkým investorom, ponúkol investorom vo výstavbe nájomných bytov v regióne, kde sa plánuje investícia a je pravdepodobné, že pracovná sila sa musí dovážať. Takých prípadov je po Slovensku veľa. Posledným je nitriansky Jaguár, kde tie tisíce pracovníkov s prevažnej väčšiny budú musieť docestovať z iných regiónov, keďže silno pochybujem, že agrárne zloženie nitrianskeho okresu dokáže tieto pracovné pozície, naplniť zo svojich zdrojov nezamestnaných.
A nevznikali by tieto mikromiestne realitné bubliny, kde ceny starých bytov vyletia do takých extrémov, lebo tam ani neexistuje poriadny trh realít s novostavbami.


----------



## KLEPETO

Veď na to narážam. Teraz sa už aj objavili projekty v Nitre na výstavbu väčšieho počtu bytov do súkromných realizátorov. Doteraz to tam úplne spalo. A takýto scenár sa opakuje v každom meste, kde bol ohlásený nejaký veľký investor.


----------



## Qwert

KLEPETO said:


> Možno by na začiatok stačilo ak by tie daňové stimuly, ktoré štát ponúka veľkým investorom, ponúkol investorom vo výstavbe nájomných bytov v regióne, kde sa plánuje investícia a je pravdepodobné, že pracovná sila sa musí dovážať. Takých prípadov je po Slovensku veľa. Posledným je nitriansky Jaguár, kde tie tisíce pracovníkov s prevažnej väčšiny budú musieť docestovať z iných regiónov, keďže silno pochybujem, že agrárne zloženie nitrianskeho okresu dokáže tieto pracovné pozície, naplniť zo svojich zdrojov nezamestnaných.
> A nevznikali by tieto mikromiestne realitné bubliny, kde ceny starých bytov vyletia do takých extrémov, lebo tam ani neexistuje poriadny trh realít s novostavbami.


Je úsmevné, že obrovská nadnárodná korporácia dostane všetko na striebornom podnose, štát jej zoženie pozemky, všetky povolenia, v podstate aj postaví budovy i okolitú infraštruktúru a ešte dostane rôzne úľavy a asi aj priamu pomoc a zamestnanci, ktorý v tej novej fabrika majú pracovať, tí nech sa postarajú sami o seba, veď máme kapitalizmus. Komunisti keď niekde postavili fabriku, tak spolu s tým automaticky postavili aj sídlisko. Dokonca to kedysi zvládli aj kapitalisti, taký Baťa k svojim fabrikám staval rovno celé mestá. Ale zrejme sme to už úspešne prekonali. hno:

Že by bolo logické ako vyvolané investície v Nitre postaviť nie len zopár ciest či železničný terminál, ale aj byty, to nikoho ani nenapadne. Pritom napríklad len ten terminál, ktorý kompletne stavia a bude vlastniť štát, stojí asi 50 mil. €. Nie že by nebol potrebný, ale ak sa nájdu peniaze na toto tak by sa mohli aj na nejakých 2-3 tisíc bytov, ktoré by si navyše ľudia mohli odkúpiť a možno by ich návratnosť bola podstatne rýchlejšia ako v prípade toho terminálu.


----------



## staso

Na Slovensku chyba lacne a hlavne byvanie, ktore si ludia mozu dovolit vzhladom na zarobky. 
Som za tlacenie ceny dole, aby si ludia nie len mohli dovolit byvanie, ale aby mali aj co najviac stvorcov. Myslim, ze mame (celkom prekvapujuco  ) takmer najmenej metrov stvorcovych obytnej plochy na obcana v EU. 
Zatial nemam peniaze to nejako menit a odstartovat sa, no myslim, ze stat by mohol pomahat stavebníkom, ktori budu stavat najomne byty(postavi sa bytovka a stat ju potom odkupi). 
Urcite by ale mesto malo ponuknut svoje pozemky, ak nejake ma, aby sa usetrilo na pozemku.
https://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/najomne-byty-stavaju-sukromnici-platia-obce-2.html
Urcite by mali dat ovela vacsie prostriedky na stavbu takýchto najomnych bytov a kto tu chce vladnut by mal tlacit otazku byvania medzi priority, kedze tu o tom nikto nehovori.


----------



## resttovakotva

Strummer said:


> Netrep, v roku 2008 uz raz realitne trhy (a celkovo financny system) skolaboval, a banky to "riesili" s celou spolocnostou, nielen s "ludmi ktorych sa to tyka". A "riesia" to doteraz.


 Slovensko je ho5no,nema dosach na svetove trhy,tak aj keby sa prejavila nejaka neexistujuca bublina o ktorej tu meles uz 6 rokom,tak sa nic nestane . 


Qwert said:


> *V prvom rade žiadam, aby sa diskusia vrátila do vecnej roviny. Nie je dôvod zachádzať do osobných útokov, pokiaľ nemáte argumenty, tak nič nepíšte, je to ľahké.*


Bolsevicke bluznenie,ved ty aj ty makas zadarmo a davas polku vyplaty ci zisku bezdomovcom?



Strummer said:


> Ano, volny trh vsetko vyriesi, bla bla bla, zdravotne sestricky su "neuspesne", mali sa lepsie ucit a mohli tiez robit IT managerov, bla bla bla... jak v skolke.
> 
> Uspesny priklad regulacie trhu s byvanim vidime napriklad vo Viedni, ale sak co je pre nas Vieden, vzdialena realita na druhom konci sveta, nie je dovod sa s nimi porovnavat, na rozdiel od Venezuely.


Zase bolsevicke dristy,sestricky nitko nenuti makat v nemocniciach. Ked davali hromadne vypovede,tak sa potom hned zobudili a ziadali o miesto naspät.Mozu ist makat kde sa im chce,o tom je trh. Vieden ziadny uspech nedosiahlo,nedostatok bytov tam je tiez,mozno by nebolo zle aj blavakom spravit nejake ciganske geta a nech mesto postavi za vase prachy byty.A prikaze podnikatelom staviat najomne byty pre cmudov. Blavaci ocenia,idealne v ruzinove namiesto parku.


----------



## Strummer

Tak len ked sa niekto cuduje mojmu pesimizmu ohladom buduceho vyvoja ekonomiky, toto tu je ukazka ludi na ktorych ta buducnost zavisi ^^


----------



## didinko

Strummer said:


> Tak len ked sa niekto cuduje mojmu pesimizmu ohladom buduceho vyvoja ekonomiky, toto tu je ukazka ludi na ktorych ta buducnost zavisi ^^


Žiaľ takýchto "intelektuálov" stretávam čoraz častejšie aj medzi manažérmi, čo len potvrdzuje ten pesimizmus...


----------



## resttovakotva

Strummer said:


> Tak len ked sa niekto cuduje mojmu pesimizmu ohladom buduceho vyvoja ekonomiky, toto tu je ukazka ludi na ktorych ta buducnost zavisi ^^


Ved ty si vlastne lepsi ako chleba s maslom,preco ta este nezavolali na wall street, aby si im tocil obrovske peniaze. Ved ty mas krystalovu gulu v gebuli.
To tvoje: vidite ja som vam to vravel,videl som grafy,nieco som cital.
Este dobre ze si sa rozhodol nerozmnozovat,ved co by si svet pocal, keby po svete behalo tolko mudrcov z blavy. 
PS: Cakam kedy tu budes vybliakovat a busit do klavesnice,ako si predpokladal ten narast ropy na 200 dolarov,ktory ma coskoro nastat.
Jo a ked ten hyperloop postavia dufam,ze si hodis lanom,pochybujem ze to znesie tvoje ego a sebavedomie.


----------



## Strummer

resttovakotva said:


> ako si predpokladal ten narast ropy na 200 dolarov,ktory ma coskoro nastat.


Mam celkom dobru naladu, tak ti to vysvetlim. Cena ropy (ako aj vsetkeho ineho) sa sklada z troch zloziek:

Investicne naklady
Operativne naklady
Marza

Pricom ropa (ako aj ostatne fosilne paliva) je extremne narocna na prvu zlozku, investicne naklady. Je potrebne spravit velke mnozstvo narocnych geologickych prieskumov, s neistymi vysledkami, a ked su nejake loziska najdene, je potrebne vybudovat tazobnu infrastrukturu. Operativne naklady su v porovnani s investicnymi relativne nizke (a pocas prvych dvoch tretin 20teho storocia boli takmer zanedbatelne).

Co z toho vyplyva? Jednoducho, cena ropy v danom okamihu je vzdy zavisla od vysky investicnych nakladov na _buducu_ tazbu. Ten odhad jednoducho predpokladal ze svetova ekonomika nespacha kolektivnu samovrazdu, a bude investovat do buducej tazby fosilnych energii tolko, kolko treba na jej udrzanie (a rast) v buducnosti. Stal sa ale presny opak, investicie zacali prudko klesat (kedze skrachovana globalna konzumna ekonomika aj tak nie je schopna vyssie ceny zaplatit). Takze co z toho vyplyva? Ze z dnesnej nizkej ceny ropy sa moze tesit len uplny retard, ktoremu je jedno ako bude vyzerat dostupnost primarnych energii o 10-15-20 rokov.


----------



## Qwert

resttovakotva said:


> Qwert said:
> 
> 
> 
> *V prvom rade žiadam, aby sa diskusia vrátila do vecnej roviny. Nie je dôvod zachádzať do osobných útokov, pokiaľ nemáte argumenty, tak nič nepíšte, je to ľahké.*
> 
> 
> 
> Bolsevicke bluznenie,ved ty aj ty makas zadarmo a davas polku vyplaty ci zisku bezdomovcom?
Click to expand...

Si dôkazom, že s našim školstvom to fakt ide dolu vodou. hno: Škoda, že si sa toho môjho odporúčania nedržal. Skús si prečítať posledných pár strán v tomto threade a porovnaj posty ostatných ľudí so svojimi, nevidíš medzi nimi trochu rozdiel?


----------



## alien

Inak nechapem coho sa stale bojite? "Klasickej cyklickej" krizy, ktora sa opakuje kazdych xx rokov? Prekonali sme x predoslych, prekoname x dalsich. Ci nebodaj sa bojite konca sveta ci ako? 
Btw. ropa je pase, ropu netreba v dnesnej dobe ani k jednej ludskej cinnosti. Za vsetko su nahrady. Vsetko je len o dopyte, tie nahrady su drahe jedine preto, lebo sa vyrabaju v malych mnozstvach (hovorim o rope ako zdroji energie ako aj o zdroji pre vyrobu roznych materialov).


----------



## didinko

alien said:


> Inak nechapem coho sa stale bojite? "Klasickej cyklickej" krizy, ktora sa opakuje kazdych xx rokov? Prekonali sme x predoslych, prekoname x dalsich. Ci nebodaj sa bojite konca sveta ci ako?
> Btw. ropa je pase, ropu netreba v dnesnej dobe ani k jednej ludskej cinnosti. Za vsetko su nahrady. Vsetko je len o dopyte, tie nahrady su drahe jedine preto, lebo sa vyrabaju v malych mnozstvach (hovorim o rope ako zdroji energie ako aj o zdroji pre vyrobu roznych materialov).


Uff. Chcel by som si tiež kúpiť tie ružové okuliare čo máš ty. Ropa neslúži len ako palivo, ale hlavne ako zdroj uhľovodíkov prakticky pre všetko. Od výroby liekov, cez poľnohospodárstvo, elektrotechniku až po ťažký priemysel.


----------



## richie_ke

ked sme tak OT - tak mam pocit - pri sledovani datumu spotreby niektorych potravin - ze aj tie uz robia z ropy

@Strummer - ja som laik, ale znizovanie tych investicnych makladov do prieskumun by som tipoval skor na dostatocne zasoby v sucasnych zdrojoch, resp. ze v minulych obdobiach toho preskumali na dostatocne dlhu dobu dopredu, ako aj novsie metody a postupy, ktore to mohli tiez vyrazne zlacnit .. ale som laik, tak som mozno celkom mimo


----------



## Strummer

alien said:


> Inak nechapem coho sa stale bojite? "Klasickej cyklickej" krizy, ktora sa opakuje kazdych xx rokov? Prekonali sme x predoslych, prekoname x dalsich. Ci nebodaj sa bojite konca sveta ci ako?
> Btw. ropa je pase, ropu netreba v dnesnej dobe ani k jednej ludskej cinnosti. Za vsetko su nahrady. Vsetko je len o dopyte, tie nahrady su drahe jedine preto, lebo sa vyrabaju v malych mnozstvach (hovorim o rope ako zdroji energie ako aj o zdroji pre vyrobu roznych materialov).


Bojime sa ludi, ktori ziju mimo reality tak ako ty. To co pises su uplne nezmysly, tvrdit ze primarnu energiu z fosilnych paliv nepotrebujes. Ja uz som tu linkov daval dost, uz ma to nebavi. Haber-Bosch proces, bez ktoreho by tu 5 milliard ludi dnes nezilo, a ktory je komplet zavisly na fosilnych palivach. Dialkova preprava, na ktorej je kompletne zavisla globalna ekonomika. To o tych nakladoch nema ani zmysel komentovat, stupaju preto ze lahko dostupne fosilne paliva su uz davno vycerpane, a ziskavat nove je coraz zlozitejsie a narocnejsie. 

To co si napisal je ciste sialenstvo a mna fakt desi ze tieto nezmysly si mysli vacsina ludi. Nikam sme sa neposunuli od stredoveku.


----------



## alien

didinko said:


> Uff. Chcel by som si tiež kúpiť tie ružové okuliare čo máš ty. Ropa neslúži len ako palivo, ale hlavne ako zdroj uhľovodíkov prakticky pre všetko. Od výroby liekov, cez poľnohospodárstvo, elektrotechniku až po ťažký priemysel.


prosim ta precitaj si este raz co som napisal. to vsetko co si napisal sa da vyrobit aj bez ropy. Ci ropa je jediny bozsky material, ktory obsahuje uhlovodiky?


----------



## motooo

^^v Prahe je casto taka situacia, ze niektori starostovia mestskych casti mali blokovanie vystavby v programe a robia vsetko preto, aby sa v ich casti nic nepostavilo nove. A kedze vacsina ludi chce byt vo stvrti, kde to pozna, tak su si ochotni kvoli nizkej ponuke aj priplatit az do sialenych sum.


----------



## aquila

v podstate je to dosledkom dvoch veci, ze samosprava v prahre sa stavia k vystavbe radovo zodpovednejsie ako u nas. t.j. veci typu sancova/premiere by tam mala dost problem vobec vzniknut .. nieto, ze to dokonca na urovni ministra kultury zuzenim pamiatkovej zony v rozpore so zakonom preslo.

zaroven Praha totalne boomuje po ekonomickej stranke a teda kopu ludi sa tam stahuje. 

podobne je to aj vo viedni, len tam maju este lepsie pravidla a mesto aj stavia byty pre najom. ale aj vo viedni doslova explodovali ceny bytov.. teraz sa byty v osobnom vlastnitve splhaju do vysin typu 300+ tisic za 3i aj v okrajovych castiach. v centralnejsich to je uz 2i .. a centrum to je uplne zabite aj kvoli airbnb ..


----------



## KLEPETO

Zhodnotenie realitného trhu v roku 2017, prevažne toho bratislavského.
https://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/n...ov-aj-rast-manhattanu-5-trendov-v-byvani.html

Ako som písal dávnejšie, zo skríň vychádzajú developerský kostlivci. 
Kadejaký šuflikanti čo chcú využiť tento "boom" a ľahko zarobiť na nemožnom pozemku s ešte nemožnejšou bytovkou. 


> 5. Návrat „bezmenných“ developerov
> 
> Ešte pred vypuknutím krízy patrili do koloritu realitného trhu. Malí hráči, ktorí nemali žiadne skúsenosti s developovaním sa hrnuli do projektov, na ktorých chceli rýchlo zarobiť. Mali voľný pozemok, tak stavali. Kríza trh prečistila a pár rokov o nich nebolo počuť. Posledné mesiace však prinášajú ich návrat. Najmä v Bratislave pribúdajú zámery neznámych firiem, ktoré chcú stavať bytové či apartmánové domy. Scenár je v podstate rovnaký. Využívajú pozemky, ktoré majú zakúpené a kreslia projekt tam, kde by to bežne nikomu nenapadlo. Práve takéto projekty sú pritom najnáchylnejšie na otrasy a zmenu atmosféry na trhu.


----------



## aquila

to potvrdzujem, teraz uplne od veci v prievoze na konci martinskej (za budovou vodohospodarskej vystavby a ubytovnou) na svahu dialnice idu budovat 5 poschodovych radoviek .. doslova na svahu dialnice.

co po tom ze tam je studia aj generel elektrickovej trate pozdlz dialnice (co sice ja osobne povazujem skor za blbost tahat tam elektricku, a radsej by som ju videl v trase vlecky k uholnym skladom.


----------



## KLEPETO

Akú výpovednú hodnotu má mať tento článok? Vypožičali si pisálka z Bleskoviek, lebo ten nadpis tomu nasvedčuje. 
https://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/r...islava-slovenske-mesto-je-na-urovni-brna.html
A kde je vlastne ten súboj spomenutý?


----------



## hraby

^^ ziadnu, obycajny bull shit. v podobnom duchu sa niesol clanok v HN-kach v pondelok.. *Za bývanie v Prahe zaplatíte až o štvrtinu viac ako v Bratislave*

btw: v oboch clankoch sa vyjadruje isty pan Lazik, nemam ani tuzku, ze kto kto je, zjavne nejaky maklersky guru..


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Tak od Trendu by som očakával kvalitnejšie články a k veci. Toto je prepad do suterénu k Plus7dni a iným týždenným bulvárom.


----------



## hraby

ide to s nimi dole vodou..


----------



## mikael77

tento rok som u nich zrusil predplatne


----------



## brezo

Ten článok je PR. Nič odborné. Lazík nie je maklér, pôsobí v Nehnutelnosti.sk. Má to mať bulvárny podtón, aby to zaujalo masy, ale nie je to nič, čo by sa dalo čítať.


----------

